# offrir à quelqu'un une assiette au beurre



## Schrodinger's_Cat

Que veut dire (what's the meaning of the expression) :

*'offrir à quelqu' un une assiette au beurre'*


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Ben,

The literal translation would be:
*"Offrire a qualcuno un piatto di burro"*

If you want to convey this metaphorical meaning, I'm clueless.
The only (possibly incorrect) definition that comes to my mind is voto di scambio.
Sorry.


----------



## Schrodinger's_Cat

There are 2 expressions:

avoir/accaparer l' assiette au beurre.

which they mean, "source de bénéfices; avoir de l'argent à sa disposition ; être dans l'aisance, avoir sa grande part de chance, prendre tout pour soi."

"L' assiette au beurre" represents "La petite bourgeoisie aisée de gauche."

So, I think that to offer "une assiette au beurre" represents something that has little value, something not very useful.

Your thoughts, please.


----------



## Angel.Aura

BenVitale said:


> Your thoughts, please.


I'm really lost 

(underhouse? DearPrudence? Anybody?)


----------



## DearPrudence

Sinceramente, non ho sentito mai questo espressione! 

Where did you see this expression?
Another member has given me this link. So indeed this expression is rather dated.
So, it is a generic term for different kinds of corruption, that enables you to get indirect profits, often illegal (bribes, perks, ...)
Or as Angel.Aura's link indicates: you offer your support to a candidate if, in exchange, he then gives you work (if you work in public works).

I don't know if that's very clear. Personally I still don't quite get it


----------



## Nanon

Very dated, indeed. "L'Assiette au Beurre" was the title of an anarchist satiric journal that was published before World War I... It condemned corruption and all kind of injustice, as Dear Prudence explained.
CNRTL mentions that "l'assiette au beurre" means a source of profit, so I would agree with the interpretation of "_offrir_ l'assiette au beurre" = "to bribe".

Now, my Italian is still asymptotically close to nil...


----------

